# Three guys, 4 rivers, 16 hrs = EPIC Adventure



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Friday was one of the most memorable days I've ever had on the water. SaugeyeTom, Flannel_Carp and myself set out on an adventure. An adventure that would test our resolve,stamina, determaniation & our sides as sometimes we laughed so hard it was hard to breathe. Today the Valley Slam was completed - 4 rivers, and a SMB over 12 inches in one day from each river. 
Behold our journey....

This was not to be a day of just casting lures and catching some fish; we wanted adventure. No better way than to catch some live bait using a 20 yr old seine!










What do you know about these little devils!!!???









Apparently the SMB like them... And so phase 1 was complete!

















We quickly found out that lots of fish love those Devil bugs!









The one thing about fishing for a slam and 4 rivers in one day is there is one thing you don't have a lot of...time. There is no doubt that we could have gotten into some nice fish but we had to move on. 

Now phase 2; well phase 2 was most interesting. Picture this on the river...










He has his floaties on boys. No kayak yet but he has a way to float the river!

Now here was a sight I've never seen before. We found a pool with soft crawls numbering I'd say over 500 EASY. Amazing to witness!










Guess what likes these? Can you say everything!!!










Smile for the camera fishy!!!









Just look at those things. How neat is that?









Continued...



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

So phase 2 continued....

I completed phase 2 when I broke out my secret weapon- a 25 yr old lure called a backup. Anyone know of these or how to get these lol. Tom and Flannel would have paid top dollar for one yesterday I guarantee it!!!










Now by this time it was 2 pm and we felt like we were entitled to a break. It was hot and we famished. We only took an hour break bc to fish 4 in one day you have to run and gun. After a bit with bellies full it was off to phase 3...

We did best in pools and deeper water as a rule. With levels down the water was generally clear and when you found a nice hole...










And with that fish phase 3 was complete. I was feeling good and having a blast. We were all catching bass on the crAwls amd heggies. Flannel added a nice fish and then found a really cool relic of days gone by which I don't have the pic of but I'm sure he will add. 










And then this guy came out of a dead log I was sitting on..I hate em worse than snakes!










By this time it was getting late. Tom had to be home for a prior engagement so we dropped him off at home and sat in the truck at the stop sign for a minute. Flannel and I were both tired, sunburned, hungry and tired. Man I wanted to head to the couch!!! But I had 3/4 of the slam beat and we still had some daylight left. With a nod of approval we hit the road on to phase 4 and the finish line. 

The rivers here in our part of the state are just gorgeous plain and simple. 









This last river presented. Challenge. We finally after what seemed like a 1000000 heavy footsteps came to a good looking stretch. Only one fish caught but she was a beauty. Biggest SMB of the day and an absolute beast of a fight in skinny water! Notice that backup!

With a snap of the camera my slam was complete. 

















And just like that it was almost dark. It seemed that in that exact moment it was a totally different day than the same one we were in. I can't explain it. Time was lost on the river. We experienced so much that it possibly couldn't have been all in one day! But it was. Amazing. 

We were dead tired and completely worn out. It was then that the sun greeted us with a kiss and the river during its gurgle seemed to say " well done boys. Well done. "











Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

One of the best local trips I have had in years. No pics of my bass . Must be jealousy. Ml has my favorite hoe and ive decided he can keep her.sob sob. We need to do another trip. I think we ended up with six different species


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice report! 
I gotta agree with you about the beautiful rivers and creeks around here. When people say that this area of the country is boring and plain, I gotta wonder where they are going. I have lived in Virgina, W. Virgina, Florida (Jacksonville, Mayport and Key West), S. Carolina and Italy, but this area is my favorite.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Awesome report, what great dedication. Well done gents. 

x_x_x_x_x_x_x_x_x_x_x_x


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Ill bite... how much??


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm telling you that pic of Tom and his hoe...notice his gaze ? Out into space it was. A modern day frontier fisherman he is. I think some people would pay to watch a show starring that guy!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok here we hoe again. Enjoyed the trip ml. Cant wait for the next


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Ok here we hoe again. Enjoyed the trip ml. Cant wait for the next



Me too Tom. I learned a ton from you yesterday. A SINCERE thank you for sharing with a younger generation what the river has taught you over the years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Nicely done guys. Nice looking fish.

That sure is a mess of craws.


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Truly an epic adventure! Awesome report fellas!


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Was definitely a trip to remember!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Excellent report guys.

The SW forum is hands down the best forum for "reports" on OGF. Keep on keepin on


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks. Everyone for the comments. Most enjoyable. Hope my grandson dont find out as he will be mad to say the least. Hey strong could you do 30 percent??


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice trip and report....Congrats guys!


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Cool report


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

yeah nice post guys but i dont think that one fish was 12" and no way was it .91756423 lbs.













lol


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I love reading reports like this with pictures all throughout. Keep them coming guys! You should post a picture of one of those hellgramites biting onto one of your buddies when he isn't looking


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

HOUSE said:


> I love reading reports like this with pictures all throughout. Keep them coming guys! You should post a picture of one of those hellgramites biting onto one of your buddies when he isn't looking



I wanted to take a nap after lunch. They threatened to put one of those little buggers under my hat if I did. I stayed awake lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice reports and pics!

I haven't fished creeks with hellgrammites in many years, bad looking little guys.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

We tore the bugs from hell and the craws up. Released most of the crawdeads. Each pass with the seine would produce 50 to 75 mudbugs. Probably caught twenty or more hellgramites. Tons of baby ones all over flannel carps legs. Reminded us of the leach post. burr


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Which river did you catch the hellgies on?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

That was a terrific report guys! Awesome pics!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

BaitWaster said:


> Which river did you catch the hellgies on?


Bw, have you ever caught dem bugs before?


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

No I haven't but in OSG's LMR presentation he told us about hellgrammites making a comeback which is good sign for the health of the rivers and the fish


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Awesome report! Epic!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jimcafc (May 11, 2013)

Great job guys. Sounds like the kind of day I daydream about!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

BaitWaster said:


> No I haven't but in OSG's LMR presentation he told us about hellgrammites making a comeback which is good sign for the health of the rivers and the fish



What was strange was in the river we caught the devil bugs we saw nor caught ANY crawls. That was strange...


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lundy said:


> Very nice reports and pics!
> 
> I haven't fished creeks with hellgrammites in many years, bad looking little guys.


Your not kidding, I would rather have a extra large crawdead get ahold of me. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice report guys! I live bait fish a few times a year and it is fun to pull out the ol' seine and see what you find. Always brings back memories of being a kid.


Nicely done with four smallies from four different waterways!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

One of my favorite posts of the yr guys. Just a bunch of solid fun on the water in all our local flows, not sure it gets more fun than that. Well done. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Now the secrets out, all four rivers will be fished out for sure. All u need to do to catch fish is borrower Tom's floaties, it seems just the sight of him in those is enough to scare up 500 craws.  LOL

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> Now the secrets out, all four rivers will be fished out for sure. All u need to do to catch fish is borrower Tom's floaties, it seems just the sight of him in those is enough to scare up 500 craws.  LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Last straw.... ML made me leave them at the river!


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Can't fail to mention that we found this really cool rock on out adventure lol. Any ideas on how the hole got there?


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Can't fail to mention that we found this really cool rock on out adventure lol. Any ideas on how the hole got there?


I always thought "friendship rocks" were caused by weathering from either dripping water or blowing wind. The limestone and other rock material in this area is not uniform in density so some of the less-dense areas erode faster than their surroundings. I sometimes find fossils or artifacts with holes in them that are probably caused by other means, but I believe most of the rocks like the one you found are erosion-based.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I thought it was a fire stone used by indians


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

The complete lack of tool marks is positive proof of ancient alien technology at work in paleo-indian society. You don't really think they built Fort Ancient using deer shoulder blade diggers and baskets do ya?

BTW here's a cool link on holes in rocks and how they are made

http://geology.about.com/od/geoprocesses/tp/Holes-In-Rocks.htm

Sounds like you guys had a great trip, I'm jealous, lots of stuff on the to-do list this week and I haven't fished in five days now...


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Cool link OSG! So is that specimen a type of a "pit" hole?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

Awesome report fellas! A trip I'm sure you will always remember. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ok guys next adventure, my boat, someone else with a boat, 6 people saugeye trip! Who's in?


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

Saugeye Tom said:


> ok guys next adventure, my boat, someone else with a boat, 6 people saugeye trip! Who's in?


I'm in! I have an 11' jon boat with trolling motor . . . . . . just issues hauling it at the moment (Dodge Journey with no trailer hitch and factory roof rack) but I'm guessing we will need a bigger boat anyways.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> ok guys next adventure, my boat, someone else with a boat, 6 people saugeye trip! Who's in?


Having never saugeye fished I would definitely be in. Taking the Tracker to the lake tomorrow after work to see if it is fixed, so I've got the other 3 person boat.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

got 4 need 2 more!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

9 guys, 3 boats and we can have a tourney.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Where you at hookah. Smb you and one [email protected]


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Looks like 2 people and 2 boats.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Can't fail to mention that we found this really cool rock on out adventure lol. Any ideas on how the hole got there?


I have a friend in Oregon who has a rock the size of a mini van with a hole that you can crawl through. I was told it was made by constant current spinning a smaller rock on it's surface till it bored all the way through. Your rock appears to be an Indian net or line weight.


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

bellbrookbass said:


> I'm in! I have an 11' jon boat with trolling motor . . . . . . just issues hauling it at the moment (Dodge Journey with no trailer hitch and factory roof rack) but I'm guessing we will need a bigger boat anyways.


I am down! I have a Jeep with a hitch. Shouldnt be an issue with a Jon boat


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Monday oct 6th


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

BW there is no trailer either haha but it fits nice in the back of a truck. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

The next adventure will be muskie since everyone else wants to shoot bambi BBB and me will be after the Ski


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Sounds fun. I wanna go!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Man I loved this post


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Good read thanks for bumping this to the top for me tom.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Man I loved this post


This day was a blast!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hahahah wow that was a great day indeed gents. We need to do it again. Bring on the live bait !


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Bump for fastwater


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Excellent thread indeed fellas.
Did the boating tourney ever happen?


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

Epic post! The boating tourney did not happen. Tom since I missed out on going out with you for saugeye I'll settle on a kayak outing this year!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bellbrookbass said:


> Epic post! The boating tourney did not happen. Tom since I missed out on going out with you for saugeye I'll settle on a kayak outing this year!


It is never to late for that boating tourney.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bellbrookbass said:


> Epic post! The boating tourney did not happen. Tom since I missed out on going out with you for saugeye I'll settle on a kayak outing this year!


done.....


----------

